# How we used to die... how we die now.



## QuickSilver (Jan 23, 2016)

Saw this... and it rang true... sorry if it's depressing.. but it's not meant to be... it's food for thought.

http://exopermaculture.com/2016/01/19/how-we-used-to-die-how-we-die-now/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 23, 2016)

Very sad QS, I like the way we used to die, moving article.  That would be what I want.  Thank goodness for living wills, dnr and assisted suicide if we choose also.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 23, 2016)

Thank you for sharing that with us. So sad, but so well written. I believe everyone should have the right to "go home" in their own time. Maybe there are people who want all the heroic measures. But keeping your body alive when your spirit has left the building...I know I wouldn't want that.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 23, 2016)

Even though I work full time, some weeks 6 days a week, and very seldom get sick, am pretty healthy I think, I have already told my sons "If I ever get to where I cannot wipe my own butt, just kill me. I will write it down giving you permission."
 I took care of a woman in her 80s as she was dying and every time I had to "clean her up" she cried. She was a very modest woman and I will never forget how she felt so humiliated by someone else having to do that for her - she would sometimes say while I was doing it "I just want to die." People in that stage of "life" (dying) are certainly not happy, so why prolong their misery? 
Even though my sons laughed when I told them what to do, I hope my sons know I was serious.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 23, 2016)

I had a similar experience to yours, Yaya, except it was with my middle-aged brother who had advanced, uncontrolled diabetes.

The article was interesting. The thing is, modern medicine DOES often extend a life for too long, but they can also help bring certain patients back from the edge, "healing" them to a degree where perhaps their acute pain is gone, their circulation renewed or perhaps even give the patient a transplant.

It's all a judgment call in the end. It's fine to die at home - if you HAVE a home, and caring relatives - but if you're all alone in the world what really are your choices? Especially when you're racked with chronic pain to the point where you spend your days crying?


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 23, 2016)

A great piece, QS. Thanks for the posting. No one ever wants to hear the realities.
I am dead serious ( pun intended ) when I say get me a pill that I can keep by my bedside. I should not have to go through any long process of tests and paper work and waiting periods before society gives me permission to use it either. If I've reached the point of incompetency, that in itself is reason enough to take it. I have committed no crime. I should not be condemned to the punishment of living a life I no longer choose. A burden to the people I love most in the world. Stealing their lives to preserve my misery. Whether I am suffering or not, its my life and my death, dammit! We had our living wills in place and I was fortunate enough to be able to ease my wife's passing. My son has his instructions for my own. Hoping to die before they find me.


----------



## Debby (Jan 23, 2016)

So how many here have actually written anything down and have had it witnessed by a friend or notary or (someone other than your kids layful?  In Canada, the Dying With Dignity organization has a website where you can download a booklet that educates and poses all the necessary and pertinent questions for you (the signee) to complete and distribute to your doctor and kids so that they will know your wishes in pretty much any instance.   My husband and I have done ours and our daughters know what our feelings are.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 23, 2016)

QS, thanks for the eye-opener, time to get the living will done.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 23, 2016)

Mine has been done . Various copies, in appropriate places.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 23, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Mine has been done . Various copies, in appropriate places.



Mine, too.  Also had "the talk" with my son.  I need to do him a healthcare power of attorney, though.  I'm not sure my sister would respect my wishes -- she is one of those "see it through to the bitter end" and "maybe you're part of the .001 percent of people who will survive" people, and what I want is to avoid that bitter end, if possible.  

I hope New Mexico gets on the physician assisted suicide bandwagon -- that issue is still wending its way through the courts here.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 24, 2016)

I think assisted suicide should be legal. It should be carried out by people especially trained to carry it out, not doctors. I would be willing to train as an assisted suicide enabler, if it became legal in the UK.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 24, 2016)

I would be honoured to do the same here in Canada, or if the person preferred, just be with them until they slipped away.


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 24, 2016)

I would be delighted to have either one of you ladies hold my hand, whether I was dying or not.

Blue, I was just looking at your profile. A Gerbil and Tarantula? Hopefully not in the same cage!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 24, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> I would be delighted to have either one of you ladies hold my hand, whether I was dying or not.



What a smooth talker! I have much to learn from you, Master.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 24, 2016)

Yep, our Underock is as smooth as hot buttered sin Lolol.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 24, 2016)

Underock, my sweet friend, I would be delighted to hold your hand under any circumstances. Sigh:love_heart:


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 24, 2016)

SifuPhil said:
			
		

> What a smooth talker! I have much to learn from you, Master.


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 24, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> What a smooth talker! I have much to learn from you, Master.



I only speak truth Phil. You already do that quite well.


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Yep, our Underock is as smooth as hot buttered sin Lolol.



( Heh, heh, heh. I've got them all fooled pretty good. :devil: )


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 24, 2016)

BWWAHAHAHA...but really don't you worry you have all these life directives and somebody ignores whatever? You can't pull the respirator out and you can't talk...no I am so ready to go dagnabbit!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 24, 2016)

tnthomas said:


>



Gads, I love that song!



Underock1 said:


> I only speak truth Phil. You already do that quite well.



Not as well as you, my friend - you know exactly WHEN to speak it.


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 24, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Gads, I love that song!
> 
> 
> 
> Not as well as you, my friend - you know exactly WHEN to speak it.



I think its always the right time to speak it. I just don't have your guts.


----------

